# new s3



## Tin (Oct 11, 2002)

is it me or does anybody else find a shocking resemblence in the front end 
between the new s3 and the hyundai elantra?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: new s3 (Tin)*

this was stated in the MK5 forum...
IN BEE FOUR THE LOK


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: new s3 (Tin)*

It reminds me of a R34 Nissan Skyline GT-R actually, which is a good thing since I love both cars.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: new s3 (Tin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is it me or does anybody else find a shocking resemblence in the front end between the new s3 and the hyundai elantra? [HR][/HR]​Only to the very poor sighted.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: new s3 (Tin)*

i dont find that much of a similarity but the new S3 will be quite the car - 3.6l VR6 putting out close to 280hp


----------

